# Just Ordered A 2006 GTO Need Advice



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Just ordered a 2006 GTO and just wondering with like a couple grand what would be a nice setup for the car as in exhausts, superchargers, etc. Also anyone know of anything to do these services(posted beneath) because i saw on SLPonline.com that they are offering these services for only 04-05 idk if its out for 06 yet or would it be same.

* Recalibrate speedometer for non-stock gear ratios*
* Remove top-speed limiter*
* Disable Computer-Aided Gear Selection (CAGS)**
* Disable torque reduction**
* Disable shift delays**
* Increase shift firmness**
* Raise rev limiter**
* Raise WOT shift points**
* Adjust cooling-fan activation points**
* Adjust AC shut-off for WOT**
* Disable vehicle anti-theft system**
* Disable catalytic-converter over-temp feature**
* Disable EGR**
* Disable air pump**
* Disable specific error codes**
* Install SLP High-Performance Spark Advance***

The link is this if you would like to check this out yourself http://www.slponline.com/view_product.asp?P=PCM1

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

That is actually only available for the 2004 GTO, the 2005 and 2006 are different.

They should be releasing the 05/06 stuff soon though,


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

you probably wont want to to hear this but anyone here will tell you, with just turning 17, spend some time with the car first. Before doing any mods.

Trust us.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you probably wont want to to hear this but anyone here will tell you, with just turning 17, spend some time with the car first. Before doing any mods.
> 
> Trust us.


 :agree


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Wowza, if you're only 17, I bet your insurance company LOVES to see you coming through the doors with a check each month. 
Good Luck with the new GTO. I agree with the others though. This probably won't be like any car you've driven before. I'd recommend leaving the traction control on for the first few days/weeks and not driving on wet/snowy pavement until you see how the car reacts. This car requires a driver, not just a warm body in the front seat.
There are many mods available out there. The 2005-2006 tuners are beginning to arrive at HP dealers/tuners now (finally). Just take your time and enjoy what the car has to offer. After all, it's better to have a car that you can drive than one sitting in a junk yard because you didn't take the time to get to know the vehicle and how it handles/drives.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

we are not telling you not to enjoy the car, because we WANT you to use it for whatever reason you chose. BUT, we want to see you enjoy it for the length of the loan and then some.


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah insurance is high on my Lexus too haha but I don't pay it so I don't care. Also I'm not looking to mod it right now because I don't have any money right now I'm dead broke plus I don't work but I was just wondering about the mods and stuff, plus I can keep my GTO bone stock and kick anybodys ass at school especially them cool ricer civics(cool? ha gotta love them funny ricers who drop more on mods then how much they paid for the car itself). EDIT: Oh also don't worry my Uncle was a drag racer got invited into IHRA but the wife(my aunt) was scared for his life so he had to sell his cars and stuff and quit i'll have him make me an expert in no time and get the feel of the car.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

you have a lexus? cool !! which one do you have? And does it have the rotary motor option package?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you have a lexus? cool !! which one do you have? And does it have the rotary motor option package?


I had that option in my SC400....it was great!!!


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

IDK anything about my 2000 Lexus RX300 AWD I could care less about it. I can get pics of that if you'd like also. I also have a 2006 Buick Rendezvous well it's not mine it's my grand parents but they don't drive it. It just sits in the garage so I drive it if I want to have like 5+ people in the car but the system sucks in that car stock... Piece of S&!*.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

yeah, buicks dont have the greatest sound systems, but they have nice leather!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

Also, do you know if the Buick is a V6 or V8 ???


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

V6 its for my grand parents haha they are old school so they got cloth and everything basic but somehow the car turned out to be 30,000 so I don't know what upgrades they got besides like driver information stuff. But Buick is so stupid they put different tires on the 2006 model and the other day it had a flat so we took it to the dealer and after like 2 hours I went and talked to the lady and she said the car will be out soon then the service manager comes up to me says that they ordered the tire and it can't come till Wednesday and it was Saturday. I got pissed and asked him why the f&%$ would Buick put a tire on a brand new car that's VERY HARD to get because they had called like everyone in Tucson and even Phoenix to get this tire but nope no one had one. Made me very angry that I had to wait 2 hours and my car was still not fixed and they wouldn't give me a loaner car like Lexus does when my mom takes my car in for checkup.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

too bad they didnt option for the V8 huh?


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Is your last name Rockefeller? Gates? Carnegie? V
Vanderbilt?
haha
I'm fairly sure I'd have been laughed right out of my middle-class home if I'd have mentioned that I wanted a $30k car when I was 17. 
My dad woulda said "looks like you are gonna need a couple more jobs son." (AFTER he stopped laughing). :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

my dad got me a 4 cylinder truck for my freshman present. That was the first and only time he ever bought me a car. Well, aside from when I got my 94 camaro, they offered me 12% but he was able to get 4% through his credit union. So I was like, you buy, I make payments.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

my first car at 16 was a 1969 Lemans sport,paid for it myself
second car at 17 was a 1967 GTO 400 auto ,paid for it myseld
third car at 18 was a 1969 GTO Judge 400 4 spd,paid for it myself
shoot looking back now I realize that I paid for every damn car I ever owned 
67 Firebird
70 Grand Prix SJ
87 Grand National
89 Trans Am 30th anniv turbo
96 Firebird
06 GTO


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

05GTO said:


> 2006gto,
> 
> Congratulations on your new GTO and welcome to GTOforum!
> 
> Chris W. who goes by GTPprix is the expert on reprogramng your cluster, I noticed he is on-line if he doesn't chime in on this thread send him a PM.


Most of that stuff is ECM related, however if he wants his shift light turned on or colors changed now he knows where to find me  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> my first car at 16 was a 1969 Lemans sport,paid for it myself
> second car at 17 was a 1967 GTO 400 auto ,paid for it myseld
> third car at 18 was a 1969 GTO Judge 400 4 spd,paid for it myself
> shoot looking back now I realize that I paid for every damn car I ever owned
> ...


And just think...if you still had all those cars, in perfect condition, you'd have a ton of $$ in your garage.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I advise you to send me your taillights, and I'll send you mine. ASAP!!!! HUGE HP adder!!! AT LEAST 10-15hp. Guaranteed by someone almost 100% of the time. :willy:


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

2006GTO said:


> Just ordered a 2006 GTO and just wondering with like a couple grand what would be a nice setup for the car as in exhausts, superchargers, etc. Also anyone know of anything to do these services(posted beneath) because i saw on SLPonline.com that they are offering these services for only 04-05 idk if its out for 06 yet or would it be same.
> 
> * Recalibrate speedometer for non-stock gear ratios*
> * Remove top-speed limiter*
> ...


You can get a tune from Btyan Herta, PCMFORLESS.COM he owns an '05 GTO and has developed the software you are looking for. I expect the same PCM software will work for the '06. I would suggest buying a new extra PCM so you can put the original back in the car if warranty work is needed. Someone mentioned that the dealer can tell if the PCM has been flashed even if it re-flashed with the stock software. Check with Bryan, I think he can take care of most if not all of the needs you listed.
Good luck with your new car...have fun but do it with caution, lots of torque available from that LS2! I got my first high performance car when I was 16 and still agonize over some bad judgement resulting in a totaled car, no one injured, thank GOD for that. :cheers


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Especially in this day of frivilous lawsuits. It requires you to do a lot less stupid things than I could do when I was your age. hehe
People will sue you for looking at them wrong now days. The emotional damage of a dirty look is just too much for some to handle. (those people need to be stuck in mental institutions for the rest of their lives, so that they cannot sue anyone else too). 
I actually had a guy call the cops on me one morning before School. I was 17, and had just gotten my '77 Cobra (don't give me any sh** about that guys...I have seen the error of my ways). Anyway, I did this burnout in front of his house while I was on the way to pick up another friend. It took me about 5 minutes to get to the friend's house, the smoke was STILL THERE when I got back and there was a massive black mark on the road. So I laughed about it and drove on to school, there were two cop cars blocking my parking space there at high school. I thought for sure I was in a ton of trouble. Fortunately, both of 'em knew my dad, so they told me that if I did it again, I'd get into all that trouble I was afraid of. 
Ahh, the good ol' days...
hehe


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

BAD NEWS/GOOD NEWS: We cancelled the order of the 2006 GTO today and we are going this Saturday to Lexus and we are ordering a 2006 Lexus IS350 for me instead idk why but my mom changed her mind. But the Lexus is not a bad car but I was hoping to get the 2006 GTO to smoke some kids at school but hey im not buying it, so whatever the mom says, goes. Sorry for all the threads I started about me getting a GTO which i was but cancelled the order today and yeah that's it for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

actually, the Lexus is no slower than the GTO! 306hp I6 will get you into just as much trouble.


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

No it's not for the speed her reason for not getting it was this... I've never bought a GM car idk their quality of car plus i've bought many Lexus's before they are dependable and all this crap so I was just like sweet even better because i'm getting a 2006 Lexus IS350 with Navigation and everything BUT we are leasing it which is kinda gay but whatever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

you will post pics right? I dont think any of us have seen one on the road yet.


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah about pics I have pics of the Lexus that im driving currently but idk how to post them on here so yeah it's annoying me... my camera died couldn't get pics of the Buick but whatever it's not the greatest(i hate it). GM quality blows besides like GTO and like Corvettes and stuff.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

I've gotten very good quality in my 04 Denali
which I payed it off by myself
also my 93 chevy van she still runs like she just came out of the factory
my moms old 88 chevy nova is still in perfect working order no engine work or tranny work with 172000 original miles 
same for my dads 95 S10
wish I could say the same for my uncles 88 ford taurus that thing broke down just as much as Big Mike posts on here (no offense Big Mike)

and Ill stop now before I even start about my 70 Nova


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2005)

2006GTO said:


> Yeah about pics I have pics of the Lexus that im driving currently but idk how to post them on here so yeah it's annoying me... my camera died couldn't get pics of the Buick but whatever it's not the greatest(i hate it). GM quality blows besides like GTO and like Corvettes and stuff.


email em to me and I will post em up.

[email protected]


----------

